# Budapest / Budapesti



## cisarro

Hello! 
Please, what's the difference between Budapesti and Budapest?

«A *Budapesti* Történeti Múzeum *Budapest* egyik legjelentősebb múzeuma, a főváros történetének dokumentumait, tárgyi emlékeit gyűjti. Önkormányzati intézmény, de hivatalos besorolása szerint országos múzeum. Központja Budapesten az I., Szent György tér 2. szám alatt van.»

Thanks in advance.


----------



## AndrasBP

The form "budapest*i*" is an adjective. (Usually with a lower case 'b' unless it's a title or the name of an institution.)

E.g. chile*i* = 'Chilean'. 

The suffix '-i' is very productive: see *here*.


----------



## Zsanna

Meanwhile Budapest is a noun, the name of the Hungarian capital...

The suffix -i (in _budapest*i*_) indicates that the museum in question 'belongs to' the capital, i.e. can be found in this town.
It is not easy to give a meaning to our suffixes because according to the context they can be translated in different manners. I would say e.g. that the -i suffix means 'coming from' a place but it may not be true to all cases.


----------



## cisarro

Thank you both very much. I understood perfectly.


----------



## francisgranada

Only for curiosity:

In Spanish _*budapesti *_could be in theory "_budapestense"_ (=de Budapest), like _praguense _(=de Praga), _matritense _(=de Madrid, madrileño), etc ...

The reason while the adequate adjective does not exist in some foreign languages, is probably due to the fact that historically Budapest consisted of two towns, _Buda _and _Pest _. These two towns (plus Óbuda and Újpest) were administratively united only in the 19th century. Thus e.g. in medieval  documents  written in Latin we can find the adjectives _budensis _and _pestensis_, but - logically - not *_budapestensis_.

In Hungarian the ending _*-i*_ can be used to create adjectives of provenience in general (e.g. madridi, prágai, chilei, budai, pesti, budapesti, londoni, magyarországi, angliai, etc ...)


----------



## Fredsky

The difference between Budapest and budapesti is exactly the same as the difference between Israel and Israeli.


----------

